

Reflections of a GOP Operative Who Left the Cult - megaman821
http://cleantechnica.com/2011/09/06/goodbye-to-all-that-reflections-of-a-gop-operative-who-left-the-cult/

======
mentat
Seriously? This should not be on HN. Flagged.

~~~
tzs
It gratifies ones intellectual curiosity, which is sufficient for HN according
to the guidelines. It's true the guidelines say most politics is off topic,
but the key is "most", not "all".

What's curious and interesting about the current Republicans is that if you
took Obama, and sent him back in a time 40 years (and if as a side effect of
time travel he came out white...), he'd have a good shot at winning the
_Republican_ nomination.

A good chunk of Obama's initiatives in health care and economics are things
that have long been proposed by Republicans. Hence, we have the curious
phenomenon of Republicans doing everything in their power, up to the point of
endangering the country, to fight against _their_ _own_ traditional agenda.

~~~
abrown28
Is there any criticism of Obama that I could make that wouldn't be dismissed
as racism?

